# Goats will eat anything, except!



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

Except anything i try to feed them, lol. Just funny because i always heard theyd eat anything even a tin can, lol. A while back i brought them a big tub of apples, nope would touch em. The deer ended up eating them all. A few times ive tried to give em a bite of different stuff and they dont want it. Last week i was at the .99 n they had boxes of cinnamon toast crunch ceral, i got a box figuring theyd love it as a snack, they wouldnt touch it either even mixed in w grain they left the cereal, lol. just funny. Its ok i love cinn toast crunch, lol, i grab a hand full when im working.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That line about "Goats will eat anything" is a complete and total fallacy. They are actually very picky eaters. They are browsers as opposed to grazers and, given a choice, they will eat only the most nutritious parts of plants.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

They won't eat anything you want them to, but they will drink your coffee and steal pizza rolls from your 2-year-old lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine are very picky...some will eat a carrot and others won't, I have one little doe who loves banana peels...she'll grab a nanner and squish the fruit out onto the ground and devours the peel, once that nanner hits the ground though, nobody wants it.
My oldest doe will not eat after another goat or even me, if I take a bite of an apple or jelly toast and offer her some, she snubs it... she has to have her own


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep mine are the same way, and Liz exactly the same if I take a bite off the apple forget it. Another funny thing, I sometimes give out jelly beans as a special treat. There are some goats that will not eat certain flavors. Joey won't eat green ones, Ebony doesn't like orange, and Reba (rip my sweet) didn't like cherry. Strawberry was ok.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

I train mine to eat peanuts in the shell. I put the peanuts in their mouths and once they crunch they are hooked. Easy to catch when they hear the rattle in my pockets.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

MOgoatlady said:


> They won't eat anything you want them to, but they will drink your coffee and steal pizza rolls from your 2-year-old lol


LOL!!!

I have a girl who will kill for onion rings. I've never had a picky doe, but my wethers seem to always be picky!


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine are picky. I got sweet potatoes for them..... they did not seem too interested in them until they found where I kept them for the rabbits.... It was so much better when they could steal them from the rabbits.


----------

